# Electrical problems



## cameron (Dec 8, 2004)

My car has been having several electrical related problems. About 2-3yrs ago or so my AC control lights and rear defroster dash light started working intermittently then the rear defroster light quit working entirely. Also, my tach started sticking occasionally in the last yr or 2. More recently, in the last month, I have encountered two other problems. One, my factory alarm has gone off 3 times for no apparant reason. The other recent problem is that the AC control unit started making a very loud continuous clicking noise when I started the car when it was about 20 degrees outside just before Christmas. It's done it about 3 other times. About a wk ago when I started the car it started immediately. I pressed other vent controls and it stopped then I would hit the front vent and it would start again. It is now doing it in every mode except the bi-level mode. It will start as soon I as I turn the ignition even thought the fan is off. The vent control lights will work only on occasion. Like today they didn't come on when I turned the lights on but when I thumped one of the vent controls they came on.

I have had stereo work done several times so I don't know if that may have something to do with it. My original stereo was replaced several times for skipping back 3yrs ago. Then I had a sub/amp put in by another prof audio store about 2yrs ago. Then last May I put in a stereo/in-dash cd changer myself with the help of a friend. I don't know if its something like a lose connection or what. We worked under the dash quite a bit..we had a real hard time getting everything back into the dash. The ac control unit lights were intermittent before I put the new stereo in last May but started sometime after the 1st or 2nd replacement stereo was put in. The 2 recent problems with the factory alarm and AC control unit vents clicking started just in the last month. Anyone have had any of these experiences? I thought electrical problems were non existent in the 240sx's. I have no clue on what to do to get this stuff fixed but more little things keep popping up.


----------

